
To Generate Jobs, Nurture Start-Ups (Big or Small) - da5e
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/business/12unboxed.html?_r=1
======
da5e
So it's not just small business that creates most jobs, it's the start-up
phase of the small business that does most of the job generation. That's an
interesting statistic.

